# how many grams of oats a day?



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all

So on my bulk i dnt seem to be bulking! I cant wait for breakfast time to eat me oats an milk so was just wondering how many grams of oats a day is sound to eat? 100g ? 200g? They are very high in carbs so was wonderig if icould say have 150g of oats an not just end up bloated?


----------



## threadows (Feb 15, 2012)

I normally go for 75g of oats with a protein shake in the morning mate. Training days I up it to 100g in the morning. Hope this helps mate.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

never counted

50?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I eat over 200g a day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

use as many as you need to bulk .


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

i have 50 to 60 grams each morning.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ewen said:


> use as many as you need to bulk .


This, some days if i.m too busy or lazy lol it can go well into the 100's


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

57.5g any over will be stored as fat


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

av ate over 400 daily at times...fcuks with your guts to much for me though,easy way to get big cals in.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

i have 70g in each shake. 2 daily.

rick89 i think had 600g of oats in 3 shakes but he was on 10,000 cals!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i use around 400 a day

if it fits your macros have what you want


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

HJL said:


> i have 70g in each shake. 2 daily.
> 
> rick89 i think had 600g of oats in 3 shakes but he was on 10,000 cals!


thats right use 200 in my shakes

not eating them amounts currently though


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I use 100g any meal I need them with if thats a bulky shake or brekkie. I usually go for 60g of carbs per meal on my bulk.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> thats right use 200 in my shakes
> 
> not eating them amounts currently though


Ha bet you end up chewing your shakes. 100 is enough for me in a shake, anymore and I struggle to get it down


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Ha bet you end up chewing your shakes. 100 is enough for me in a shake, anymore and I struggle to get it down


put mine through a blender mate much easier to down


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

HJL said:


> i have 70g in each shake. 2 daily.
> 
> rick89 i think had 600g of oats in 3 shakes but he was on 10,000 cals!


Oosh! That's some big calories!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> put mine through a blender mate much easier to down


You getting the fine ones from MP?

Tbh, just switched to Mp's fine oats instead of blending mine own and it is easier to get down the neck.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> You getting the fine ones from MP?
> 
> Tbh, just switched to Mp's fine oats instead of blending mine own and it is easier to get down the neck.


no just basic oats from asda, would like to try the mp ones though


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> no just basic oats from asda, would like to try the mp ones though


Yeah that's what I was on. There good mate, like I said saves messing about making sure they are all ground up and that. Cheap too as well


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

around 120g ,3 times a day . its an easy food to get down ye .


----------



## youngcal (Dec 5, 2012)

Cheers seems like a fair few of ya go well over 150g a day so cant be any harm in it


----------

